# T6s



## Wayne123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Has any of you tried t6s and would you recommend them?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Are they not just a marketing concept?

What's the ingredients?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Is that another ECA stack?


----------



## r2xob (Feb 29, 2012)

Not a marketing scheme... were too strong for me so I came off them, only used for 4 days but each day I got the same sore head and dizziness and had good intake of water the whole time too. Completely suppressed my appetite from day 1 also.. Used other fat burners and never had the bad effects of the sore head etc so im guessing they are just really strong


----------



## Wayne123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ain't really sure got told they are good fat burners


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Wayne123 said:


> Ain't really sure got told they are good fat burners


 I can sell ya some of those not sure fat burner lol.

seriously....I'd find out what's in them first.


----------



## Wayne123 (Apr 11, 2012)

These r them


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.sportfood.co.uk/weight-management-systems-t6-fat-burner.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product%2BSearch&utm_campaign=Google%2BProduct%2BSearch# then


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Caffiene

Capsicum Extract

N-Methyltyramine

Cranesbill Extract

Cocoa Extract

Acai Extract

doesn't sound pleasant to me.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Wayne123 said:


> Has any of you tried t6s and would you recommend them?


I used it twice and it does the job very well if ur diet is spot on tho being lean all it did to me was to improve vascularity and more separation.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

gymgym said:


> I used it twice and it does the job very well if ur diet is spot on tho being lean all it did to me was to improve vascularity and more separation.


I don't think anyone knows that gymgym is really 5'5" and 260lbs...Lol

his avi is a cutout of play girl magazine that he subscribes to...Lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

MasterBlaster said:


> I don't think anyone knows that gymgym is really 5'5" and 260lbs...Lol
> 
> his avi is a cutout of play girl magazine that he subscribes to...Lol


lmao u cheeky fawcker


----------

